# Flora Base Substrate?



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Picked up Flora Base Plant Aquarium Substrate.
I was wondering if anyone ever used this before? Its produced by Red Sea.

I decided to try it out, and picked up 24 pounds of the stuff. 


I put a .5-1 inch gravel layer on the bottom.

I then put 24 pounds of he flora base

I will be putting a 20 pound layer of black fluorite on top!

Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

That is like the same thing but in different color.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have it in one tank. Good for soft water fish. 
I would not mix it with gravel, though. 'Gravel on the bottom' does nothing for the plants. Flourite is heavier and will sort of sink through it, though they will stay somewhat mixed. The gravel will sift up and down through it whenever it is disturbed. I have some light scatterings of gravel as decoration in some tanks, and the gravel appears and disappears as things shift around.


----------

